# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  لماذا نرسم؟؟؟

## برنسيسة مصر

سلام الى كل اعضاء المنتدى 
من خلال انشاء هذا المنتدى الجديد سوف اطرح هذا السؤال ويرجى المشاركه فيه انا طبعا عارفه الاجابه بس هااجاوب عليه بعد ما اسمع ارائكم السؤال هو((..لماذا نرسم..؟))
هل نرسم بدافع الموهبه..؟
ام هي الهوايه....او هو احساس داخلي ينتاب قلب الرسام فيجعله يبدع ويخرج ابداعه على اوراقه البيضاء ..؟
وهل يستطيع الرسام ان يحاكي شخصا عن طريق لوحه ...؟
حاله حال الشاعر يكتب لمن يحبهم او لمن يكرههم عن طريق قصيدة شعر...؟
واي حال افضل للرسام لكي يبدع هل هو الحزن ام الفرح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانا ساقول رأيي بعد ان ارى اجوبتكم ..............
شكرررا للجميع.... ::no2::

----------


## ضابط شرطة

> ((..لماذا نرسم..؟))


*
شكرا برنسيسة على سؤالك الجميل  

بالنسبة للاجابة طبعا بالنسبة لي انا لما بارسم (انا مش محترف ولا حاجه ) 
لكن في محاولة الرسم باكون عايز افضفض .. يعني مثلا عايز اقول حاجه ومش عارف 
اخرجها صح ... طبعا مش بارسم لوحة ولا حاجه بعيد الشر .. لكن بتكون ابسط ما يكون لدرجة انها ممكن تكون
خطوط عشوائية جايز لو بصيت عليها بعد فترة ما اعرفش هي كانت ايه لكن في وقت رسمها بتكون معبره الى حد ما 


شكرا برنسيسة على طرحك السؤال 

ومبروك عليك اول موضوع في القاعه *

----------


## saladino

ساعات  بيكون تفريغ نفسى

----------


## برنسيسة مصر

> *
> شكرا برنسيسة على سؤالك الجميل  
> 
> بالنسبة للاجابة طبعا بالنسبة لي انا لما بارسم (انا مش محترف ولا حاجه ) 
> لكن في محاولة الرسم باكون عايز افضفض .. يعني مثلا عايز اقول حاجه ومش عارف 
> اخرجها صح ... طبعا مش بارسم لوحة ولا حاجه بعيد الشر .. لكن بتكون ابسط ما يكون لدرجة انها ممكن تكون
> خطوط عشوائية جايز لو بصيت عليها بعد فترة ما اعرفش هي كانت ايه لكن في وقت رسمها بتكون معبره الى حد ما 
> 
> 
> ...


اصبت ياحضرة الضابط كلامك صح ميه في الميه ماشاء الله  :good:  
وشكرا ليك على التهنئه والمرور يافندم ::no1::

----------


## برنسيسة مصر

> ساعات  بيكون تفريغ نفسى




ممكن برضه ياصلادينو
او الانسان بيكون محتاج للترويح عن النفس لان الرسم هو الحاجه الوحيده اللي بتعبر عن الحاله النفسيه للفنان
تسلم ياصلادينو على المرور بس اشمعنى المره دية ماقولتليش الموضوع مكرر؟؟

هههههههههههه
بهزر والله :f:

----------


## ميــــم

> ((..لماذا نرسم..؟))


برسم لأني مضطر أرسم  , لأني لو مرسمتش حشيل مواد كتيييييييير وممكن أقضي بقية عمري في الكلية 




> هل نرسم بدافع الموهبه..؟
> ام هي الهوايه....او هو احساس داخلي ينتاب قلب الرسام فيجعله يبدع ويخرج ابداعه على اوراقه البيضاء ..؟


لا هواية ولا أحساس ولا يحزنون أنا برسم عشان اخلص اللي مطلوب مني في الكلية وأخلص 
وبالنسبة لبقية زميلي  في كلية فنون جميلة  فهما بيرسموا بدافع كسب الرزق 
في منهم بيروحوا يرسموا في مكاتب الرسوم المتحركة ... يعدوا يرسموا شفافات لغاية مايطلع عينهم  وفي الأخر يطلع فيلم  ماحدش  يتفرج علية غيهم 
وفي ناس بتشتغل ترمبلوي (( وأللي ميعرفش الترمبلوي  ... الترمبلوي هو أنك تتشعبط ع سقالة في شقة لسة بتتشطب وترسم ع السقف زخارف ورسومات  لغاية ما رقبتك تتلوح وعمودك الفقري يحصلة تقوس  ))  وطبعا مش أي شقق  ... الشقق أللي أصاحبها جيبهم مليانة حبتين  ..ولأانهم كان ممكن يجيبيوا  ورق حائط ويخلصوا   ...بس هما بعملوا موضوع الترمبلوي دة منظرة  مش أكتر




> وهل يستطيع الرسام ان يحاكي شخصا عن طريق لوحه ...؟


ممكن  وكان في من زميلي معروض عليهم شغل برتريهات  يكسبوا من وراة دهب  ...بس الأغلبية مستحرماة والكل بيحاول يبعد عن السكة الفاشلة دي
ولو قالولي مثلا أرسم رئيس القسم والدكاترة والمعيدين في قسم جرافيك  حرسمهم كلهم ع شكل ...... ولا بلاش خليني ساكت احسن  




> حاله حال الشاعر يكتب لمن يحبهم او لمن يكرههم عن طريق قصيدة شعر...؟


حاسس أني عايز أعيط 
أحنا مثلا في الكلية  لوحد قال انة مش عايز يرسم  عشان مثلا مش حابب المشروع الفولاني  .... يبقي خد عنك 
...تشيل درجة المشروع  وتنقص في درجات أعمال السنة  وممكن يتلككولك  ويشيلوك المادة لو عملت الموضوع دة أكتر من مرة 




> واي حال افضل للرسام لكي يبدع هل هو الحزن ام الفرح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أفضل حال للرسام لكي يبدع هو أنك ترسم بأسلوب أللي الدكتور الحمار يحبة ... وأوعي ترسم بأسلوبك لأنك لو  مشيت أللي في دماغك و مرسمتش بالأسلوب أللي الدكتور يحبة  ساعتها يا حلو حتلاقي درجتك في المشروع 45 في المية وأياك تقول تلت التلاتة كام  أحسن يعلقولك المشنقة 
وطبعا طبعا  الحالة أللي بكون عليها وأنا برسم أني بكون قرفان مخنوق طهقان  كارة العيشة واللي فيها  كفاية أنك تفكر انك مضيع وقت ومجهود اقدام لوحة عبيطة مش حتودي ولا تجيب  وملهاش اي لزمة في الحياة  ومش حتفيدك ولا تفيد البلد في حاجة 
معلش يا برنسيسة مصر طولت عليكي  بس  ردي  كان فضفضة مش اكتر

----------


## SaRuN

ممكن بيكون بيحب شخص ما فابيوصفه فى رسمه او شخص عزيز عليه  :f2:  


وساعات بيكون الرسم ده فن :Cool:

----------


## برنسيسة مصر

> برسم لأني مضطر أرسم  , لأني لو مرسمتش حشيل مواد كتيييييييير وممكن أقضي بقية عمري في الكلية 
> 
> 
> لا هواية ولا أحساس ولا يحزنون أنا برسم عشان اخلص اللي مطلوب مني في الكلية وأخلص 
> وبالنسبة لبقية زميلي  في كلية فنون جميلة  فهما بيرسموا بدافع كسب الرزق 
> في منهم بيروحوا يرسموا في مكاتب الرسوم المتحركة ... يعدوا يرسموا شفافات لغاية مايطلع عينهم  وفي الأخر يطلع فيلم  ماحدش  يتفرج علية غيهم 
> وفي ناس بتشتغل ترمبلوي (( وأللي ميعرفش الترمبلوي  ... الترمبلوي هو أنك تتشعبط ع سقالة في شقة لسة بتتشطب وترسم ع السقف زخارف ورسومات  لغاية ما رقبتك تتلوح وعمودك الفقري يحصلة تقوس  ))  وطبعا مش أي شقق  ... الشقق أللي أصاحبها جيبهم مليانة حبتين  ..ولأانهم كان ممكن يجيبيوا  ورق حائط ويخلصوا   ...بس هما بعملوا موضوع الترمبلوي دة منظرة  مش أكتر
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه
اعوذ بالله داانت مش طايق حاجه اسمها فنون جميله 
لماانت مش بتحبها كده دخلتها ليه؟؟
والله فكرتني بنفس العذاب لاني تقريبا في نفس التخصص
ربنا يكون في العون يارب ويصبرنا على البلاوي اللي احنا فيها
وشكرا على المرور الجميل اخي الفاضل :Bye:

----------


## كلمات من قلب

حاحكى ليكم حكاية صغيرة ويمكن تقدر تفسر ليه احنا بنرسم ،فى احدى المعارض الدولية للفنون التشكيلية فى كندا تقريبا ،كان اللى بيفتتح المعرض مسئول اسرائيلى هام ، ودخل المسئول اول قاعة وبعدين التانية وجاه عند قاعة معينة واول مادخل اصبح مثل الثور الهائج واتصرف بأسلوب همجى بأنه حاول يدمر عمل تشكيلى ولم يستكمل افتتاح القاعات وخرج وهو يتوعد وغضبان بشدة فظيعة، العمل ده كان عن فلسطين ..فلسطين ياجماعة ،ابدعه فنان عبر مش عن اللى هو حاسه عن مرارة جو قلوب ناس كتير ومش عارفة حتى تتكلم ،مش ترسم ،تفتكروا ايه اللى يخلى شخص يخاف ولايعمل اهتمام لمجرد عمل ..جماد يعنى
لأن الحق والصدق زى شعاع الليزر ممكن يخترق اى حاجه بسهولة
والعمل الصادق اللى مش انانى، اللى بيعبر عنى مش عنى بس لا عن كل اللى حواليا ممكن يوصل لأى حد متعلم او أمى ،بيتكلم نفس لغتى او لا ،تفتكروا ليه امر المسئول الأسرائيلى بأزالة العمل ده من المعرض؟؟؟؟؟؟

فى نقطة تانية حتكلم فيها فى فرق بين الفن والصنعة ،يعنى ممكن اكون دكتور او مهندس وارسم اواقرأ او العب رياضة ويمكن اكون فيها كمان بطل،يعنى ممكن ارسم واعبر ديه حاجة ...واستغل الموهبة اللى ربنا  اكرمنى بيها واحاول انى الاقى  بيها مجال شغل اكسب منه واقدر اعيش 
ودراسة الفن اساسها ان الأنسان يكون مقتنع بيها وبيحبها لأنها فيها مجهود كبير ولو بحبه حيكون تعب حلو

باشكركم جميعا واسفه لو كنت طولت.
كلمات من قلب

----------


## *شهد*

الرسم ده شيء جميل
أنا من هواه الرسم ، وباحس ساعات إن أنا محتاجه أرسم ..وأطلع اللى جوايا
دى الإجابه! إن إنت بتكون جواك حاجات عايز تطلعها!
ومافيش حد بيفهمك أو يحس بيك
دى الطريقه الوحيده اللى بتبقى قدامنا
إن أحنا نفضفض لكراسه الرسم
لو إنت كنت سعيد بترسم حاجه تدل على فرحك
ولو  كان هم الدنيا فوق دماغك بترسم حاجه تعبر بيها عن اللى جواك
أنا مثلا لما باتخانق مع أخويا باكون شايله هم الدنيا كله ، بارسم اللى أنا حاسه بيه
ولما بيعمل حااجه كويسه فى حقى باكون طايره من الفرحه، وأرسم اللى أنا حاسه بيه

هى دى إجابتى،،  والله الموفق

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

انا يمكن لو فكرت ارسم فبرسم ساعات من الزها او الملل او الضيق النفسى مش اكتر من كده وطبعا انا مش فنانة عشان ارسم لوح فظيعة لكن على اد ما بقدر برسم حاجات بسيطة بحس انها بتطلع كل اللى جوايا 

تسلم ايدك يا برنسيسة ع الموضوع

----------


## atef zromba

الأخت الفاضلة / برنسيسة مصــــر 
عند الإجابة على تساؤلاتك ... يجب التمييز بين من يرسم ... كهاوى ...    ( رسام ) وآخر كمحترف ... ( فنان تشكيلي ) والفرق بينهما أكيد معلوم لدى الجميع فالفنان الدارس يمر بمراحل ويكتسب مهارات أدائية من خلال التمارين المطروحة في المنهج الدراسي أثناء دراسته للفن ... وعليه من خلال البحث والتجريب والإطلاع في كل مجالات المعرفة ...  الوصول إلى الأسلوب أو الأداء الذي يؤكد شخصيته الفنية ... 
ولأن الفنان هو مرآة ... وعين ... وضمير المجتمع ... فهو يرسم ( يشكل ) ليستشرف المستقبل ... يرسم ليحرض ... يرسم ليكتشف ويكشف ... يرسم ليعبر ... من خلال مفرداته في التعبير ( النقطة والخط والمساحة ) بأشكالها المختلفة ... عن موقفه المرتبط بصدق مع واقع ومستقبل أمته لذا فهو مبدع ... وترتيط العملية الإبداعية بشكل مباشر مع حالة اللعب والإنبهار بالإكتشاف... والإستغراق عند الممارسة والإشباك مع السطح ... فليس من المستحب  " من وجهة نظري الشخصية "  أن يعرف الفنان مسبقاً سواء بالتخيل أو التحضيرالمسبق ( الكروكي ) الشكل النهائي لعمله ... حتى لا تنتفي حالة الإستمتاع ... يبدأ عمل الفنان من خلال تصور مبدئي لبعض المفردات ( العناصر ) ومن خلال عملية الهدم والبناء في الشكل ( التكوين ) تتضح معالم رؤيته الفنية .

----------


## summar

الرسم....بعتبره صورة للى جواك
بتبقى حاجة لذيذة اوى...ان عينك تطلع فى لوحة...وتعجبك(لانها مش شرط تعجبك وانتى عارفة)
.........
التوقيع بتاعى انا اللى عاملاه...وبحب اعمل حاجات من دى
قوليلي رأيك بجد...

----------


## Abdou Basha

موضوع جميل..
أنا مش بعرف أرسم، لكن كنت في فترة بشخبط رسومات كده، محاولة لإخفاء توتري وقلقي
إن شاء الله حنزل الرسومات أو الشخابيط دي في المنتدى هنا .
 ::

----------

